# M5 carrying strap options



## bholliman (Dec 20, 2016)

Just curious if any new M5 owners have come up with some good carrying strap options beyond the minimalist/cheap neck strap provided with the camera. 

I used a improvised wrist strap with my M1 and am using that now for the M5, but there are times I'd prefer a neck strap. I use Peak Design Slide and Clutch straps with my DSLR's and love that system, but the cords on the anchor links will not fit through the small hole in carrying strap lug in the M5. 

Has anybody found any good neck or wrist strap options yet?


----------



## slclick (Dec 20, 2016)

I LOVE the Black Rapid Cross shot. It works for my 5D3 and I liked it for the SL1 when I had it. If I had an M5 that's what I'd use. But I always mount straps from the base with an Arca Swiss plate.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> I LOVE the Black Rapid Cross shot. It works for my 5D3 and I liked it for the SL1 when I had it. If I had an M5 that's what I'd use. But I always mount straps from the base with an Arca Swiss plate.



Thanks for the response slclick. I have a Black Rapid Sport Breathe that I use to carry my 5DsR and heavier lenses. I tried it with the M5 for a short hike today and it worked well. 

I'm still looking for some metal fasteners that will allow me to attach the anchor links to the M5's lugs so I can use my Peak Design slide system, but it seems like I'm continually looking for alternative straps and carrying options for my gear.


----------



## slclick (Dec 28, 2016)

I thought I'd need a wider strap for the 5D series such as the BR original or curve but the Cross Shot is so much more comfortable and the gripping section works better for keeping the strap in place.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 3, 2017)

After using several different straps with my M5 that I wasn't happy with, I ended up using the Peak Design L-2 Leash and love it. It's very versatile, you can adjust the length from 19" to 60", so can be used as a neck strap or across the body as a sling strap. The PD anchors allow me to switch quickly to the Peak CF-2 wrist strap. It also provides a common connection system with my 5DsR that I use with a SL-1 Slide strap. Changing straps is extremely easy and fast, the whole system is well designed and very solid.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176022-REG/peak_design_l_2_quick_connecting_camera_strap.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1176888-REG/peak_design_cf_2_cuff_wrist_strap.html

I now use this carrying system for everything except my largest lens (300 f/2,8) - for which I use a Black Rapid Slide sling strap.


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2017)

https://www.magpul.com/products/ms3-single-qd-sling-gen2

Here's what I'm using for my Pen F, mostly because I wanted the QD which mates with the RRS L plate.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 3, 2017)

slclick said:


> https://www.magpul.com/products/ms3-single-qd-sling-gen2
> 
> Here's what I'm using for my Pen F, mostly because I wanted the QD which mates with the RRS L plate.



Interesting. Does the QD attach directly to the L plate?


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2017)

bholliman said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.magpul.com/products/ms3-single-qd-sling-gen2
> ...



Yes and in the case of the RRS L Plate there are two mounting holes for the QD. (I wish my plate had two) 

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/BM5-for-Canon-M5?custcol36=1&custcol37=1

btw these straps can be had, both Magpul and generics for $19-45 on Ebay. Mine is a MS3 and it was $29.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 4, 2017)

slclick said:


> Yes and in the case of the RRS L Plate there are two mounting holes for the QD. (I wish my plate had two)
> 
> btw these straps can be had, both Magpul and generics for $19-45 on Ebay. Mine is a MS3 and it was $29.



Cool. Thanks for the pictures! I really like this attachment method better than using the tripod mounting hole to attach as with the Black Rapid straps.


----------



## Ed V (Apr 12, 2017)

bholliman said:


> I use Peak Design Slide and Clutch straps with my DSLR's and love that system, but the cords on the anchor links will not fit through the small hole in carrying strap lug in the M5.
> 
> Has anybody found any good neck or wrist strap options yet?



After struggling to try to fit the cords through the uber small hole on the M5, I went to adding a ring to the lug. The rings with the neck strap that came with the M5 did not seem secure enough so I dug around my old cameras and found a triangle ring from an old Minolta that works great. But truth be told it was crazy difficult to even get the ring through the hole but it finally worked and the Peak Design Slide and Clutch strap is now secured on my M5.

Ed


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2017)

Ed V said:


> After struggling to try to fit the cords through the uber small hole on the M5, I went to adding a ring to the lug. The rings with the neck strap that came with the M5 did not seem secure enough so I dug around my old cameras and found a triangle ring from an old Minolta that works great. But truth be told it was crazy difficult to even get the ring through the hole but it finally worked and the Peak Design Slide and Clutch strap is now secured on my M5.



I eventually did something similar, I found some pretty solid rings that I eventually attached to the M5 lugs and attached the Peak Design anchors to the rings. Has worked great for me so far, I'm really happy with this set-up.


----------



## 1kind (Apr 12, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Ed V said:
> 
> 
> > After struggling to try to fit the cords through the uber small hole on the M5, I went to adding a ring to the lug. The rings with the neck strap that came with the M5 did not seem secure enough so I dug around my old cameras and found a triangle ring from an old Minolta that works great. But truth be told it was crazy difficult to even get the ring through the hole but it finally worked and the Peak Design Slide and Clutch strap is now secured on my M5.
> ...


I took the D ring from the neck strap along with the black plastic cover and applied it to the M5. So far, it has held up well.


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2017)

I made my own small camera sling with a Lance strap and the Magpul QD attachment. So it's a cross body slider with a QD connector for an RRS L Plate. So happy!


----------



## sunnyVan (Apr 14, 2017)

I also have peak design slide. I took a ring out of a regular key chain. You only need one ring. Attach the cord link to the ring instead of the small hole on the camera. Works for me so far. 

My preferred way to carry the m5 is to use peak design capture pro. Just clip it to my belt or backpack strap and I have easy access to the camera. Another advantage is that the chance of the camera accidentally hitting other objects is significantly reduced. 





bholliman said:


> Just curious if any new M5 owners have come up with some good carrying strap options beyond the minimalist/cheap neck strap provided with the camera.
> 
> I used a improvised wrist strap with my M1 and am using that now for the M5, but there are times I'd prefer a neck strap. I use Peak Design Slide and Clutch straps with my DSLR's and love that system, but the cords on the anchor links will not fit through the small hole in carrying strap lug in the M5.
> 
> Has anybody found any good neck or wrist strap options yet?


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2017)

For a wrist strap you can't go wrong with a Thomas Leuthard strap. 

https://straps.leuthard.photography/handstrap/


----------



## bholliman (Apr 15, 2017)

sunnyVan said:


> My preferred way to carry the m5 is to use peak design capture pro. Just clip it to my belt or backpack strap and I have easy access to the camera. Another advantage is that the chance of the camera accidentally hitting other objects is significantly reduced.



I use a capture pro as well and really like it, both for my M5 and 5DsR. Yesterday I took a 6 mile hike and I had my M5 clipped to my backpack strap using the capture pro for quick shots, worked very well.


----------

